# 22s on CCs



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

My eyes just threw up. :thumbdown:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

no thanks


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I think 20's are a bit too much, this is just disgusting.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Wrong forum bro.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Anything over 19 is just too tacky. I think 19's with a good drop fit perfectly.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Gtfo.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ugliness!!!


----------



## Belzabeb (Dec 7, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Anything over 19 is just too tacky. I think 19's with a good drop fit perfectly.


X1


----------



## Grimtastic (May 10, 2007)

Not my cup of tea. But to each their own I suppose. If you like it, more power to you. eace:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

There's some nice 20s out there but its kind of tricky, if you put the wrong style it'll end up tacky. Nothing above that though IMO.

Here's a project car from my local shop 3zero3. K04 with HPA Tune on 20s with HPA DSG, Milltek Exhaust & DP, Carbonio Stage 2, Bilstein Coilovers etc. In person the car is nice! Pics don't give it as much justice as it deserves.


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

vwcc1 said:


> :facepalm:


----------



## apexer (Mar 27, 2013)

all of them are pure sh!t. 

looks like a nice neighborhood...I'm guessing a check cashing store, laundromat, liquor store w/bars on the windows, Boost Mobile, and bail bondsman.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

"I wish I had more hands.... so I could give those cars, 4 THUMBS DOWN!!!!" :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

WTF................ WHY??????:screwy:............:banghead:


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

i think 20's work on these cars with the r-line front bumper. the rear can definitely use 20's, these cars have a fat rear section. the front look weird sometimes with the stock bumper, but the r-line bumper can definitely help the look of 20's. 22's are just ridiculous.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

go away


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

I think the main issue with wheels that are this big is that the car starts looking like an SUV.
It can be lowered a bit, but nobody can perform miracles..

Yes I also think anything above 19" (manufacturer's maximum) is a NO.


----------



## Jezzerh (May 14, 2013)

Yuck. 20" max, anything bigger makes it look like a crack dealer should be driving! :facepalm:


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm on 20's! With a proper drop I think 20's looks good but then again a lot of people have different opinion.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Turning VW's into donks=crap! Put your 22" wheels back on your caprice!


----------

